# A very last Pct..Any point?



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 10, 2012)

A friend of mine run a 8 wk course of steroids over 5 years ago and never done a Pct. He said both nuts shrank, only one recovered and one remained small. 
My friends stats(no longer lifting)
26
160
5'11"

I know he is tryin to get his girl pregnant at the mo but no success after 6 months  trying. 

Should he try a hcg blast and a few wks of clomid or would it be a waste of time? 

Any suggestions guy? I know he should see a doc but just trying to throw some help his way.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 10, 2012)

By the way the heading to this topic was meant to be 'A very LATE PCT, Any point?'


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 10, 2012)

Ya I would just run some clomid 50mg/day for 4weeks then get blood work done a month after that


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sorry not trying to attack your bro but WHAT THE FUCK was he thinking not going to a dr or something like that? He had to have know it would cause trouble at SOME point if one nut never came back and just being too lazy to do anything is not a good excuse. Dude i can't believe what people do sometimes. 
Sorry
I would have him try clomid or HCG man to see if it helps or he will need to see an ENDO.

It is 5yrs down the road so he may be completely fucked... I did the same stupid shit messing w/ AAS too early & too often but would never ignore something like that bro.

Goold luck hope everything end up going ok.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 10, 2012)

The only thing I'll recommend to your friend is to go get bloods done at an endo and then go to a Urologist to get his sperm count checked. After he did that, we might be able to help him if there's a problem. Oh and not trying to be a dick but if the dudes not responsible enough to have this shit checked out after 5 years and comes to his friend asking what to do instead of doing a logical thing like going to a medical professional, he has absolutely no business having a kid. 

Ok, wasn't trying to be a dick, but I was. What can I say? I don't sugar coat truth.


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe have him get some blood work done before running the clomid and/or hcg to get a starting reference point.  Start by running the clomid then get more bloods after.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 10, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ok, wasn't trying to be a dick, but I was. What can I say? I don't sugar coat truth.



Ditto... maybe he needs to hear this shit from a good bro. idk man


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 10, 2012)

If your friend is trying for a baby then he should go to the doctor. 

Has he not wondered what else might not be working at 100%? Only a qualified medical doctor is going to be able to check out his issues and hopefully prescribe something to maximize his fertility. There is nothing wrong with going to the doctor for help. If he's modest or embarrassed then tell him to suck it up because what the chicks go through when they give birth is way harder!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 10, 2012)

I know guys. See he hasn't really seemed too concerned, Im more concerned for him. 

Over the years I know he has struggled with motivation. But he always seems happy enough. But I will certainly push him towards seeing a doc.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2012)

clomid will help with sperm count.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dumb shit like this is what gives aas a bad name. Tell ur bro to go to the doc.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 12, 2012)

A doctor will help him with fertility meds.  He probably needs trt after his kid situation is done from the sound of it.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree he should see a doctor to get some tests ran and see where hes at.


I dont think bashing the guy and name calling is gonna get him anywhere.  Stuff like this is exactly why people wont ask these questions or aas questions in general and we end up with a bunch of uneducated users making bad decisions.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 13, 2012)

before taking anything i would have him see an MD for labs & and get script sperm count / fertility aka jacking off in a cup

6 months is not necessary very long in trying for pregnancy


----------

